# Box Blade Box Scraper



## Joe Babbs (May 22, 2018)

I'm considering buying a BB1260 60″ Land Pride Box Blade for my Kubota LS3800. The blade will be 5" wider than the tractor, and is rated for 30 hp or under, but the tractor is 38 hp . My soil is rocky with clay - which I assume is especially tough for the BB. Is it true that the blade should be wider than the tractor? Is it true that if I keep my speed and blade depth moderate, that I won't damage the BB, despite the HP imbalance between the BB rating and the tractor output?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2018)

Hello Joe Babbs, there are several ways to look at your purchase. In the end, it's a matter of judgement and opinion. IMO, The safest decision is to make sure your implement is able to handle the tractors power and your need to get the job done. Bear in mind that overpowering an implement can result in unexpected consequences.....such as injury and damage to the tractor as well as the implement.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Box scrapers are pretty handy, and are easy to set the grousers to accommodate available horsepower. I run a Titan 3206 6 foot behind a Challenger of just bit more power than you have. Could easily have run the 8 foot 3208, and wish I had bought that instead. I am grading dirt, rocks, fill, and gravel. 

It also is used to drag out manure from stalls, level lawns and pastures, remove pivot line wheel tracks, clear brush, and just not much they will not do if you take the time to set them up properly and do not rush. 

Pay attention to what Graysonr said about overpowering. Do not buy too light a scraper. Used to have a more expensive brand name green one that was trashed in a year after maybe 25 hours of actual use, the box sprung and popped the bolts in the wear bar. Took hours of labor and a couple hundred dollars of gas and oxygen to straighten it enough to send it to the auction yard. Would have been ahead to have just taken it to the scrapper.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great advise! Also, you should have the box blade wider that the tractor so that you can get close to fences, barns etc. without wrecking your tires! Mine works great, but be careful with what you do with it. I've also bent mine up a little.... still use it, but I'm not real happy that it was as cheaply made as the price indicated!!


----------

